# Work Bench Build



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*The Beginnings, where I come from, and where I'm going.*

A Workbench… I figured it was about time I make one. I've been working with hand tools primarily for almost a year now, and my "workbenches" has had many forms. My primary work horse was the work mate. Now, this works, but is far from ideal.




























And so it goes on. I've also used a few other arrangements as well. 
Parallel jaw clamps, clamped to a folding table, clamped to a porch support beam. This actually worked surprisingly well, until there was any sort of side pressure… then the end would start to dance around




























I've also used a sitting bench with a single clamp as a planning stop.



















Ok, I think you've got the point. I've made do for some time now, in various different ways. I feel it's now time to get a real bench to work on. Thus begins the journey.

Here's the basic design. I will also add a leg vise, and an end vise









That is all I've got for this one. I will have an update for some more progress in the coming days.
Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *The Beginnings, where I come from, and where I'm going.*
> 
> A Workbench… I figured it was about time I make one. I've been working with hand tools primarily for almost a year now, and my "workbenches" has had many forms. My primary work horse was the work mate. Now, this works, but is far from ideal.
> 
> ...


Very cool, Mos. Good luck, and I look forward to following along!~


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *The Beginnings, where I come from, and where I'm going.*
> 
> A Workbench… I figured it was about time I make one. I've been working with hand tools primarily for almost a year now, and my "workbenches" has had many forms. My primary work horse was the work mate. Now, this works, but is far from ideal.
> 
> ...


Should be interesting, and a nice upgrade. Looking forward to seeing all transpire.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *The Beginnings, where I come from, and where I'm going.*
> 
> A Workbench… I figured it was about time I make one. I've been working with hand tools primarily for almost a year now, and my "workbenches" has had many forms. My primary work horse was the work mate. Now, this works, but is far from ideal.
> 
> ...


I really have to admire the creative methods you incorporated to clamp boards for planing without a bench. I have a workmate style table that would slide across the floor. Your use of the items around you is very commendable.

David


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *The Beginnings, where I come from, and where I'm going.*
> 
> A Workbench… I figured it was about time I make one. I've been working with hand tools primarily for almost a year now, and my "workbenches" has had many forms. My primary work horse was the work mate. Now, this works, but is far from ideal.
> 
> ...


I shall follow your post. 
I built a bench several year ago.


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *The Beginnings, where I come from, and where I'm going.*
> 
> A Workbench… I figured it was about time I make one. I've been working with hand tools primarily for almost a year now, and my "workbenches" has had many forms. My primary work horse was the work mate. Now, this works, but is far from ideal.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to following along.I have been wanting to build a real bench also.

Are you planning on oak for the entire thing?


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *The Beginnings, where I come from, and where I'm going.*
> 
> A Workbench… I figured it was about time I make one. I've been working with hand tools primarily for almost a year now, and my "workbenches" has had many forms. My primary work horse was the work mate. Now, this works, but is far from ideal.
> 
> ...


Best wishes on your build! Mauricio will be very proud of that design.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *The Beginnings, where I come from, and where I'm going.*
> 
> A Workbench… I figured it was about time I make one. I've been working with hand tools primarily for almost a year now, and my "workbenches" has had many forms. My primary work horse was the work mate. Now, this works, but is far from ideal.
> 
> ...


Sweet Mos.

Just so you know, Roy Underhill did a show on this exact bench. However, I think he uses rising dovetails to attach the top to the base.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *The Beginnings, where I come from, and where I'm going.*
> 
> A Workbench… I figured it was about time I make one. I've been working with hand tools primarily for almost a year now, and my "workbenches" has had many forms. My primary work horse was the work mate. Now, this works, but is far from ideal.
> 
> ...


Mos, you certainly deserve this bench! I look forward to following you work…


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *The Beginnings, where I come from, and where I'm going.*
> 
> A Workbench… I figured it was about time I make one. I've been working with hand tools primarily for almost a year now, and my "workbenches" has had many forms. My primary work horse was the work mate. Now, this works, but is far from ideal.
> 
> ...


Right on. This will be great; thanks for bringing us along Mos.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *The Beginnings, where I come from, and where I'm going.*
> 
> A Workbench… I figured it was about time I make one. I've been working with hand tools primarily for almost a year now, and my "workbenches" has had many forms. My primary work horse was the work mate. Now, this works, but is far from ideal.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. I very much look forward to having a "real" bench to work on.
-

BHog, Not entirely oak, but mostly. I have an 8' piece of 1.5"x3.5" hard maple I picked up for $20 a few months ago, that I intend to use for the end caps, and back piece for the tool tray. I'm not sure what I'll do about the tool tray bottom yet, either. I was thinking about 1/4" plywood to keep the cost/thickness down, but I may T&G 1/2" boards instead… 
-

Scott, I have watched that show several times (it's actually two episodes), and that's where I first saw this bench style. He did use rising dovetails, but I'm not sure if I'm confident enough to try that yet… I don't have a good tenon saw, so I'm going to try to keep things a little more simplistic. I do, however, intend to do "rising tenons" so to speak. So as to have the grain running full length of the tenon on the bench top, but again, I guess we'll see… I don't have a drill press, so it's not like drilling perfect 90 degree angles will be any easier than not


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *The Beginnings, where I come from, and where I'm going.*
> 
> A Workbench… I figured it was about time I make one. I've been working with hand tools primarily for almost a year now, and my "workbenches" has had many forms. My primary work horse was the work mate. Now, this works, but is far from ideal.
> 
> ...


Mos, How big is that slab? I am guessing 3 1/2" x 18" by 5'.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *The Beginnings, where I come from, and where I'm going.*
> 
> A Workbench… I figured it was about time I make one. I've been working with hand tools primarily for almost a year now, and my "workbenches" has had many forms. My primary work horse was the work mate. Now, this works, but is far from ideal.
> 
> ...


I like it a lot! Big shocker there. The splayed leg club is growing!

What is your reasoning for not having the End Caps extend all the way to the front? Also, if you stay with that idea there is an opportunity to dovetail the front too, just a thought.

I would go with wither poplar or pine for the well bottom, one wide board. Plywood will work well too but not as easy to work with hand tools.

This bench is going to be Great! I'll be watching eagerly.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *The Beginnings, where I come from, and where I'm going.*
> 
> A Workbench… I figured it was about time I make one. I've been working with hand tools primarily for almost a year now, and my "workbenches" has had many forms. My primary work horse was the work mate. Now, this works, but is far from ideal.
> 
> ...


It's 2 3/4" x 9" and 4' long. It was a hair over 9" wide when I got it, but there was a ding one one of the corners. I cut off of that edge to get it down to the 9" wide. I intend to add an additional 3/4" thick board to the bottom, to use for the tool tray support on the back, and help with the end caps.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *The Beginnings, where I come from, and where I'm going.*
> 
> A Workbench… I figured it was about time I make one. I've been working with hand tools primarily for almost a year now, and my "workbenches" has had many forms. My primary work horse was the work mate. Now, this works, but is far from ideal.
> 
> ...


Mauricio, what would you know? Geez!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *The Beginnings, where I come from, and where I'm going.*
> 
> A Workbench… I figured it was about time I make one. I've been working with hand tools primarily for almost a year now, and my "workbenches" has had many forms. My primary work horse was the work mate. Now, this works, but is far from ideal.
> 
> ...


I meant 18"/2 BTW :^)


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *The Beginnings, where I come from, and where I'm going.*
> 
> A Workbench… I figured it was about time I make one. I've been working with hand tools primarily for almost a year now, and my "workbenches" has had many forms. My primary work horse was the work mate. Now, this works, but is far from ideal.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mauricio. I think I've said it before, but I was quite excited when I saw your bench build blog, after having watched the Woodwright episodes a few times 

The reasoning for that was primarily because I don't know lol I haven't completely decided on that part yet, I'm pretty sure I'll have enough hard maple to do it, so I might, but I guess part of the reason was because I was originally going to try to leave the tool tray removable, but I'm not sure I'm going to stick with that, since a wagon and/or end vise would be an issue that way.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *The Beginnings, where I come from, and where I'm going.*
> 
> A Workbench… I figured it was about time I make one. I've been working with hand tools primarily for almost a year now, and my "workbenches" has had many forms. My primary work horse was the work mate. Now, this works, but is far from ideal.
> 
> ...


Glad to be of inspiration. 
You can make it removable you just need to bolt on the end caps. And its a pain because I usually strip a bolt whenever I put it on or take it off.

Since your bench is on the short side it might make sense for you to use a face vise on the end, that will give you more clamping capacity.


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *The Beginnings, where I come from, and where I'm going.*
> 
> A Workbench… I figured it was about time I make one. I've been working with hand tools primarily for almost a year now, and my "workbenches" has had many forms. My primary work horse was the work mate. Now, this works, but is far from ideal.
> 
> ...


Sweet! Another bench build for me to watch! P.S - how do I "subscribe" to a blog series so I'm notified when a new blog is posted? I did it once for RG's hand tool table class, but can't seem to figure it out again…


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *The Beginnings, where I come from, and where I'm going.*
> 
> A Workbench… I figured it was about time I make one. I've been working with hand tools primarily for almost a year now, and my "workbenches" has had many forms. My primary work horse was the work mate. Now, this works, but is far from ideal.
> 
> ...


I am fairly sure I'm going to go with a leg vise, eventually (might depend on the available cash when it comes to that) but as for the other end, I hadn't completely committed yet. I had been throwing the idea around of using a shoulder vise screw for a wagon, as that would be less space, but be a little more complicated to install. I'd also looked at those inset vises from LV too, really simple to install, but also not very cheap. That's something I'm going to have to figure out before I get too far… been reading Schwarz's workbench book, and studying up on all the different vises. What I want is a wagon, but I need to figure out if that's feasible from a practicality stand point.

-
Jason, I think if we're "buddies" then you will get notified, but as far as subscribing to a specific blog, I have no idea.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *The Beginnings, where I come from, and where I'm going.*
> 
> A Workbench… I figured it was about time I make one. I've been working with hand tools primarily for almost a year now, and my "workbenches" has had many forms. My primary work horse was the work mate. Now, this works, but is far from ideal.
> 
> ...


*Good looking and a lot of work!* A labor of love!
Are you going to post the plans in our plan posts so that other can use it?

I like the clamping method mainly because I used to do it that way too in my basement back in Illinois. My dad saw me do this and bought me a Zyliss vise.
Vise
But that was back in 1972 and they didn't *cost that much!*

A lot of people laugh at this vise, as I did at first, but it is very useful! You can make a vise as long in length as needed!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *The Beginnings, where I come from, and where I'm going.*
> 
> A Workbench… I figured it was about time I make one. I've been working with hand tools primarily for almost a year now, and my "workbenches" has had many forms. My primary work horse was the work mate. Now, this works, but is far from ideal.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I was intending to add more pictures of the plans I came up with in my next update, so I can get a few better images, and maybe solicit some feedback from the community.

Where's the plan posts? I'd be happy to add it, I just don't know where that is.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*More Plans, Top Slab, and Starting Legs*

So, as promised (though maybe a bit later than I had hoped)...

Here's another image of the plans I've got set forth. This still isn't 100% set in stone yet, and probably won't be, until I cut the joinery in the top for the legs. Thumb is a link to the larger version


Right, with that out of the way, two things were certain. The size of the slab/top, and the length/geometry of the legs. So I have at least started that much.

Cleaning up the face edge of the slab with my #4 1/2. It was a 12/4 slab of red oak that was 4' long and a little over 9" wide. It was planed to 2.75" thick when I got it.









Then, I took to cutting the top to width. When I got it, it was around 9.5" wide on one side, and 9.75" on the other. So I used a straight edge guide and made 3 passes with the circular saw, lowering it more each time. 









The problem I ran into, however, was that with the straight edge guide, the motor bottomed out on it before it was able to cut all the way through. Even with out the straight edge guide, I would have been a little shy of making it all the way through. With the guide, I was about 1" shallow.









So… I gave myself a bit of a work out…


















Cleaned that up with the #7 followed by the #5 1/2 as the smoother. I must say, I really liked the #5 1/2 for this…









-----

I also started on the legs as well. The legs were cut from oak 2×4's and a 2×6 for front left leg, which I wanted wider for the leg vise. 









I had taped over the joints to protect my clamps from the squeeze out, but that left a mess on the leg… 









So with a combination of #75 for cleaning off most of the thick glue, a #7 to make it flat, and the #5 1/2 again to smooth it out, I took care of that problem…









These are the two front legs









Now, this is where the picture taking takes a bit of a bad turn… Here I also have glued up the back two legs, cut the end caps, tool well back piece, and the front apron, and cut the legs to size. I skipped a few steps as far as pictures are concerned, but I'm sure we've all seen a miter saw in action 

The Maple is for the end caps, and tool tray back, and the oak on the left is the front section, that will go in the notch of the legs.










This fuzzy cellphone picture shows about what the top will look like (though it will obviously all be flush.









The back legs are cut to 75 degrees. After I cut one end, I decided it didn't look quite large enough, so I had to second guess myself, and re-measure. Good thing I did. Both the back legs were about 1" too short. You can see some of the lines that I didn't cut (thankfully) in this picture as well.









--

That is all I've got for now, thanks for checking it out!


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *More Plans, Top Slab, and Starting Legs*
> 
> So, as promised (though maybe a bit later than I had hoped)...
> 
> ...


Looks like fun Mos.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *More Plans, Top Slab, and Starting Legs*
> 
> So, as promised (though maybe a bit later than I had hoped)...
> 
> ...


Looks like a lot of progress. It will be able to fit through the doors of the apartment, right?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *More Plans, Top Slab, and Starting Legs*
> 
> So, as promised (though maybe a bit later than I had hoped)...
> 
> ...


doesn't have to, but if I can still take the legs off once it's done, I would use it in my apartment for the winter…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *More Plans, Top Slab, and Starting Legs*
> 
> So, as promised (though maybe a bit later than I had hoped)...
> 
> ...


Congrats on progress! Solid bench in the offing, good plan, lots of capability to make it happen, too. I'm liking this series!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *More Plans, Top Slab, and Starting Legs*
> 
> So, as promised (though maybe a bit later than I had hoped)...
> 
> ...


Thanks Smitty. All I need now is a decent Tenon saw to cut the joints for legs and top ;-)

I just have to keep reminding myself to take it easy, and keep things slow. As much as I can't wait for this thing to be done, I know I'll be much happier if I take my time and avoid the stupid little mistakes that will undoubtedly bug me.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *More Plans, Top Slab, and Starting Legs*
> 
> So, as promised (though maybe a bit later than I had hoped)...
> 
> ...


Beautiful Mos. So, square dogs? If so, I have a template that can help you route those.

Also, I notice that your end caps have pins on one side and tild on the other. Why? Just curious.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *More Plans, Top Slab, and Starting Legs*
> 
> So, as promised (though maybe a bit later than I had hoped)...
> 
> ...


Very soon, I'm sure, for the tenon saw!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *More Plans, Top Slab, and Starting Legs*
> 
> So, as promised (though maybe a bit later than I had hoped)...
> 
> ...


Oops. I meant to say tails on the other.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *More Plans, Top Slab, and Starting Legs*
> 
> So, as promised (though maybe a bit later than I had hoped)...
> 
> ...


That is going to be a great bench Mos. I'm looking forward to this build as I've been kicking around a few ideas of my own for a small bench. I'm going to make mine a folding bench though. My daughter is now making her own way in the world and I know I'm going to get more than a few "Dad can you make me…" phone calls. Not only will I make use of a small folding bench, but I can also use it to make a biger bench for my workshop in the future. I'm looking forward to the day when I can torch my Workmate.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *More Plans, Top Slab, and Starting Legs*
> 
> So, as promised (though maybe a bit later than I had hoped)...
> 
> ...


Andy and Mos can both have a workmate bonfire when the benches are built. Id be willing to provide the popcorn. Nice lookin oak slab you got there Mos … and i think that youre right in taking your time on this one. I tend to get way too gung ho with some builds and rush toward a completion.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *More Plans, Top Slab, and Starting Legs*
> 
> So, as promised (though maybe a bit later than I had hoped)...
> 
> ...


Looking good Mos, this will be fun to follow along withyour progress!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *More Plans, Top Slab, and Starting Legs*
> 
> So, as promised (though maybe a bit later than I had hoped)...
> 
> ...


Looks awesome Mos, I love the plans you drew up, its going to look great.

I like how you worked out the notch for the front apron and the tenon on the front legs all in one. Will it be a through tenon? It doesn't look like it in the drawing.

Now the inspiration is coming full circle, seeing your blog is making me really want to finish my bench! I'm working on it, but progress is slow….


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *More Plans, Top Slab, and Starting Legs*
> 
> So, as promised (though maybe a bit later than I had hoped)...
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone 
-

Scott, the reasoning for pins on one end and tails on the other, was to use the strength of the dovetails in the important directions, but still allow for the tool well to be removed.

Pins on the front, so I can remove the end caps by sliding them towards the back, but still use the strength of the dovetail to help keep the joint form pulling apart because of the wagon vise. Not that I should be clamping anything that crazy with the wagon, but with age, I wouldn't want the joint to get loose. I designed it that way because I won't be able to do much on the left side of the wagon vise (when looking at the end) to mechanically fasten it.

Then I had tails on the back side of the end cap, to help hold the back portion of the tool well on. This way, if I'm removing it, I can use a clamp as a spreader to pull the dovetails on the other end out. Does that design make sense, or am I overlooking something important?

I would certainly be interested in seeing the template, Scott. Even though I'm not 100% sure I'm going with square dogs. Round would be a lot easier, but I think I'd rather have square… 
-

Me too Smitty, and I can't wait! Thanks 
-

Thanks Andy. If it weren't for the fact that you'd have to sacrifice two clamps to do it, I'd say clamp a log in the workmate when it's torched… make it useful one last time 

I had tossed around the idea of a folding/more portable workbench, but I ended up settling on this on a whim when I found that great slab of oak.
-

Mauricio, thanks. I like making things easier on myself with out cutting corners when I can. I wanted the top a little wider than 9", and thought I'd add the apron, which then made the legs a lot easier. I am still not 100% on the tenons yet. As drawn, it is designed to be a through tenon, but just barely.

The design was to have a rising tenon so the legs could be removed still, but I'm not sure if I'm going to go that route still or not. An alternative would be to do as you did (if I'm remembering correctly) and cut the tenons on the rear legs so they would go straight vertical. Haven't decided yet. If I do go straight vertical, I'll just create a small shoulder all the way around the front legs, and have it be a through tenon. They're both cut long enough to be a through tenon at the moment.

Slow progress is better than quick mistakes


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *More Plans, Top Slab, and Starting Legs*
> 
> So, as promised (though maybe a bit later than I had hoped)...
> 
> ...


Mos, another good option, is to add a top/horizontal stretcher to the top of the legs, then you could just lag bolt it to the top, it would also make it easier to disassemble for moving. McGuire's splayed leg bench is made like that.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *More Plans, Top Slab, and Starting Legs*
> 
> So, as promised (though maybe a bit later than I had hoped)...
> 
> ...


That is another good option… My only issue with that, is that I'd have to go back to my friend's place and cut the back legs down some more. Not a show stopper by any means, but he is almost an hour away, and I'd have to coordinate when he'd be available as well. My miter saw isn't large enough to cut a 4×4, which is why I went to his place yesterday.

I'll have to draw it up this week, and see what I'd have to modify. I might go that way, as it would also make for a more robust means of fastening, if I end up removing the legs more than just a couple of times.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *More Plans, Top Slab, and Starting Legs*
> 
> So, as promised (though maybe a bit later than I had hoped)...
> 
> ...


Stop being a woos Mos, all you need is a square, a knife, and a Saw. ;-)


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *More Plans, Top Slab, and Starting Legs*
> 
> So, as promised (though maybe a bit later than I had hoped)...
> 
> ...


lol I know… I'm just not that confident yet  At least not when it's that much oak…


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *More Plans, Top Slab, and Starting Legs*
> 
> So, as promised (though maybe a bit later than I had hoped)...
> 
> ...


Mos - I bet when you finished your Sketchup drawing, you thought "Great, I know what I'm doing now", then along came Mauricio with his ahem 'helpful' suggestions. LOL.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *More Plans, Top Slab, and Starting Legs*
> 
> So, as promised (though maybe a bit later than I had hoped)...
> 
> ...


LOL, Andy I'm just trying to make his life a little easier. ;-)

On second thought maybe not. I guess I would have taken my own advise if it was any good. My reasoning for not doing it the McGuire way was because I didnt have any more wood for the top stretchers so who's the woos! lol.

Pay me no mind, your building your bench twice as fast as I did and with fewer power tools so you obviously know something I don't.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *More Plans, Top Slab, and Starting Legs*
> 
> So, as promised (though maybe a bit later than I had hoped)...
> 
> ...


lol what's not shown in the pictures I've posted, is that there are about 4-5 "working" versions of the bench lol All with various little details differing from one another. I typically just use SketchUp to a certain point, to get a basic idea down on paper, and then when it comes time to actually make it I end up changing things as I go… I rarely use it as a "cut list", but more so from a design point, to make sure it looks as good on paper as it does in my head; dimensions, proportions, etc.

One of them that was almost immediately discounted had a pair of stretchers on both sides of the legs that would bolt the legs through them, but that didn't make it too far…

I'd also have to go buy some more wood to do the stretcher.

Hopefully I'll be able to make the tenons fit tight enough to not need anything else. If not, I can always plug the holes, cut off the tenons, and do something else lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *More Plans, Top Slab, and Starting Legs*
> 
> So, as promised (though maybe a bit later than I had hoped)...
> 
> ...


McGuire's splayed leg bench is a fine approach, I must say. Almost inspires one to build another bench.

Almost.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *More Plans, Top Slab, and Starting Legs*
> 
> So, as promised (though maybe a bit later than I had hoped)...
> 
> ...


Fantastic. I love your work Mos. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *More Plans, Top Slab, and Starting Legs*
> 
> So, as promised (though maybe a bit later than I had hoped)...
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *More Plans, Top Slab, and Starting Legs*
> 
> So, as promised (though maybe a bit later than I had hoped)...
> 
> ...


Mos, BTW, your reasoning is quite sound concerning the dovetail configuration.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*Tenons on Legs, Mortises in Slab, and bottom board cut out*

I was reviewing the number of hours of PTO that I had built up, and realized that I had quite a bit to use up before the end of the year… So I took 2 days off earlier this week, and more or less dedicated them to working on my bench.

I decided to go with angled tenons on the back legs, because the mortises would be easier to cut, and there's still quite a bit of straight grain left in them anyway. The first one, I started by trying to use the bandsaw that my parents have in their basement. It did not work very well. It just didn't seem powerful enough, and I had to go really quite slow. I grew tired of that and so abandoned that idea pretty quickly. I resorted to cutting them by hand, which worked significantly better.



















-

For the second angled tenon, I hadn't started trying to cut that one on the band saw, so I didn't have an existing kerf to put the tenon saw in. So… I improvised. I clamped a cut off from the other tenon onto the other leg, so I'd have something to bear against while starting the cut. This was useful because otherwise I'd have to start a cut on the corner of the leg. Not very much fun.




























-

Then I turned my attention to the front legs. These were pretty standard tenons.



















-

And here they are all standing in a row (bum bum bum.. big ones small ones SOME AS BIG AS YOUR HEAD!)










-

Again, this is where I get more into what I'm doing than taking pictures… I used my corded drill with a forstner bit to remove most of the waste in the mortise on the back mortise, and cut to depth on the ends then chiseled out the waste on the front mortise.










-

Here we have one side done 



















-

Then I did the same treatment on the other side, doing marginally better with pictures.










-

For this one, I switched to the bit and brace. I liked that way a lot more… I felt I had better control, though it left more waste to chop out. That's alright though, as I remembered to bring my mortise chisels this time…




























-

Then I did the front notch like before. Again foregoing the picture taking. But I was proud of this fit. Keep in mind this is a notch in the top, and not a through tenon. So all the weight is supported on a 2.75" thick section, and is held in place by the fit from the sides alone.










-

So with all 4 mortises done, it was time to clamp it all up and see what we had.



















-

Starting to take shape nicely.

In my design, I have a 3.5" front apron (2×4 of Red Oak) and the top slab is only 2.75" thick. So I am going to be adding a 3/4" piece of red oak to the bottom to get the thickness the same as the apron. The other reason for this was to gain a little more depth for the tool tray bottom.

I cut notches for where the legs were going to be




























-

And that's where I left it after 2 days of working on it.

The only other thing I've got is I had my music box set up for some tunes, and some time lapse. 









Images are on 1-minute intervals. First part is Monday, and when the camera angle changes is when Tuesday starts.





As always, thanks for following along


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Tenons on Legs, Mortises in Slab, and bottom board cut out*
> 
> I was reviewing the number of hours of PTO that I had built up, and realized that I had quite a bit to use up before the end of the year… So I took 2 days off earlier this week, and more or less dedicated them to working on my bench.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good couple of days progress. You are looking at a big upgrade from the old workmate. Good work, nice pics.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Tenons on Legs, Mortises in Slab, and bottom board cut out*
> 
> I was reviewing the number of hours of PTO that I had built up, and realized that I had quite a bit to use up before the end of the year… So I took 2 days off earlier this week, and more or less dedicated them to working on my bench.
> 
> ...


Looking good, Chris. You're gonna love that bench when you're all done. Love that time lapse, too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Tenons on Legs, Mortises in Slab, and bottom board cut out*
> 
> I was reviewing the number of hours of PTO that I had built up, and realized that I had quite a bit to use up before the end of the year… So I took 2 days off earlier this week, and more or less dedicated them to working on my bench.
> 
> ...


Outstanding, love the time lapsed photography!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Tenons on Legs, Mortises in Slab, and bottom board cut out*
> 
> I was reviewing the number of hours of PTO that I had built up, and realized that I had quite a bit to use up before the end of the year… So I took 2 days off earlier this week, and more or less dedicated them to working on my bench.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. The workmate is starting to tremble…

The time lapse is sort of how the music box idea came around. It went from "I should use a web cam to do time lapse off an old netbook" to "I could build a small computer with built in screen" to "I could add speakers and play music from it" and then I ended up with what I've got. I don't use the time lapse very often, but it's fun to watch when I do


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Tenons on Legs, Mortises in Slab, and bottom board cut out*
> 
> I was reviewing the number of hours of PTO that I had built up, and realized that I had quite a bit to use up before the end of the year… So I took 2 days off earlier this week, and more or less dedicated them to working on my bench.
> 
> ...


Chris the bench is looking great! Huge amount of progress. The time lapse is simply brilliant. Thanks for the efforts; i am really enjoying your work.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Tenons on Legs, Mortises in Slab, and bottom board cut out*
> 
> I was reviewing the number of hours of PTO that I had built up, and realized that I had quite a bit to use up before the end of the year… So I took 2 days off earlier this week, and more or less dedicated them to working on my bench.
> 
> ...


awesome


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Tenons on Legs, Mortises in Slab, and bottom board cut out*
> 
> I was reviewing the number of hours of PTO that I had built up, and realized that I had quite a bit to use up before the end of the year… So I took 2 days off earlier this week, and more or less dedicated them to working on my bench.
> 
> ...


very nice. I'm with Smitty, love the time lapsed photography!

Bench looks great to!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Tenons on Legs, Mortises in Slab, and bottom board cut out*
> 
> I was reviewing the number of hours of PTO that I had built up, and realized that I had quite a bit to use up before the end of the year… So I took 2 days off earlier this week, and more or less dedicated them to working on my bench.
> 
> ...


I was really waiting for the "Ta Da" pose at the end Mos. Looking great so far buddy!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Tenons on Legs, Mortises in Slab, and bottom board cut out*
> 
> I was reviewing the number of hours of PTO that I had built up, and realized that I had quite a bit to use up before the end of the year… So I took 2 days off earlier this week, and more or less dedicated them to working on my bench.
> 
> ...


Looking great! Wow, you're a fast worker, too, Mos…

Thanks for taking the time for the photos…teaches new guys like me more and more!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *Tenons on Legs, Mortises in Slab, and bottom board cut out*
> 
> I was reviewing the number of hours of PTO that I had built up, and realized that I had quite a bit to use up before the end of the year… So I took 2 days off earlier this week, and more or less dedicated them to working on my bench.
> 
> ...


Great blog Mos, I found the same thing when I tried to use my 14" bandsaw for my tenons, It was much more accurate to use the hand saw.

Good idea with the added board to the bottom but what are you going to do with those notches you have cut out in the tool well?

The time-lapse photos were pretty cool tool, nice touch.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Tenons on Legs, Mortises in Slab, and bottom board cut out*
> 
> I was reviewing the number of hours of PTO that I had built up, and realized that I had quite a bit to use up before the end of the year… So I took 2 days off earlier this week, and more or less dedicated them to working on my bench.
> 
> ...


I was really waiting for the "Ta Da" pose

Priceless!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Tenons on Legs, Mortises in Slab, and bottom board cut out*
> 
> I was reviewing the number of hours of PTO that I had built up, and realized that I had quite a bit to use up before the end of the year… So I took 2 days off earlier this week, and more or less dedicated them to working on my bench.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. Ta Da pose… can I claim I did one, but couldn't hold it for a minute so I missed when the web cam took the time lapse picture? 
-

Mauricio, I will be [eventually] trimming down the bottom piece so it doesn't extend quite as far beyond the back. I'm then going to cut a rabbet of 1/4" or so, and then a groove in the back tool tray apron piece 1/2" off the bottom.

The intent (and I will be experimenting) is to shave off the top part of the groove so that the face angles to the bottom of the groove. 









This way I can still remove the bottom with out removing the tool tray supports. This will allow me to easily clean out the tool tray (with out dust risers) and also remove it to put on top rails for increasing the top size when I need it.

There's still experimenting to be had as to the exact mechanics of the removable tool tray, so we'll see. That's why I haven't ripped the bottom to width yet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Tenons on Legs, Mortises in Slab, and bottom board cut out*
> 
> I was reviewing the number of hours of PTO that I had built up, and realized that I had quite a bit to use up before the end of the year… So I took 2 days off earlier this week, and more or less dedicated them to working on my bench.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's quite a piece of engineered lumber if you pull it off! I like the concept totally.

A 1-minute Ta-Da pose… that's funny stuff, there.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Tenons on Legs, Mortises in Slab, and bottom board cut out*
> 
> I was reviewing the number of hours of PTO that I had built up, and realized that I had quite a bit to use up before the end of the year… So I took 2 days off earlier this week, and more or less dedicated them to working on my bench.
> 
> ...


it will be almost like making moulding lol That picture isn't 100% accurate, as the angle would be as close as I can get it with out binding too much taking the bottom out. Then there would be a rabbet on the top, so the tool well bottom can sit flush with the bench top…


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *Tenons on Legs, Mortises in Slab, and bottom board cut out*
> 
> I was reviewing the number of hours of PTO that I had built up, and realized that I had quite a bit to use up before the end of the year… So I took 2 days off earlier this week, and more or less dedicated them to working on my bench.
> 
> ...


Makes sense Chris. That will be pretty cool. Cant wait to see it come together.

I've got to finish mine…


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Tenons on Legs, Mortises in Slab, and bottom board cut out*
> 
> I was reviewing the number of hours of PTO that I had built up, and realized that I had quite a bit to use up before the end of the year… So I took 2 days off earlier this week, and more or less dedicated them to working on my bench.
> 
> ...


Can't let me finish mine before you finish yours Mauricio


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Tenons on Legs, Mortises in Slab, and bottom board cut out*
> 
> I was reviewing the number of hours of PTO that I had built up, and realized that I had quite a bit to use up before the end of the year… So I took 2 days off earlier this week, and more or less dedicated them to working on my bench.
> 
> ...


Great work Mos. I think I'm getting inspired. I too love the time lapse. I think I'm going to have to raise my game when I get back to blogging.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Tenons on Legs, Mortises in Slab, and bottom board cut out*
> 
> I was reviewing the number of hours of PTO that I had built up, and realized that I had quite a bit to use up before the end of the year… So I took 2 days off earlier this week, and more or less dedicated them to working on my bench.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy.

For anyone interested, this is what I use on my Music Box to do my time lapse.
http://lumai.se/bc.html

It doesn't actually make the time lapse video, it just takes pictures with a webcam on an interval. Then I use windows movie maker to make the time lapse by adding the pictures and decreasing the duration that they display for. It's fun, because it shows all the progress I forget to take pictures of lol


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Tenons on Legs, Mortises in Slab, and bottom board cut out*
> 
> I was reviewing the number of hours of PTO that I had built up, and realized that I had quite a bit to use up before the end of the year… So I took 2 days off earlier this week, and more or less dedicated them to working on my bench.
> 
> ...


Dang thats a lot of work in 0:01:08 Minutes…  Loved the video


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Tenons on Legs, Mortises in Slab, and bottom board cut out*
> 
> I was reviewing the number of hours of PTO that I had built up, and realized that I had quite a bit to use up before the end of the year… So I took 2 days off earlier this week, and more or less dedicated them to working on my bench.
> 
> ...


lol it's what a normal person would do in 2 afternoons… pays to have wings


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*Leg stretchers, Tool well frame, Top glued, and Wagon vise made*

Was looking back and realized I am *way* behind in the blog vs actual progress…

So, I guess I'll just jump right in with the pictures.

First, I bored, chiseled, and cut the mortise and tenon joints for the stretchers from front leg to back leg.

Not sure why my camera was having such issues with color.





































Then I bored and pegged them. Pegs are left long so I can still remove them more easily until I glue them in place.










Then I cut dovetails for the tool well frame, endcaps, and front apron piece.





































After that, I marked out the area that I'd be removing for the wagon vise in the top slab.










And cut out a good chunk of the waste by saw.










Pictures got a little sparse at this point, as I forgot my camera at my apartment when I went to the parents' place for a day. But I used the router and some straight edge guides with a bearing guided bit to hog out a lot of the waste.










And a little bit of #78 action and some chiseling to get rid of the rest that the router bit couldn't reach



















Then it was to the basement to glue the front apron on










That concluded Saturday. So on Sunday I glued the bottom piece on to the benchtop



















I had also routed out a groove for one side of the wagon vise block










Then glued together some scraps to make the wagon block










Clamped the post drill to the back side of the bench to drill the hole in the wagon block to be threaded










And then tapped it with the wood tap and die set I bought










And with the "test" screw










Now we're up to date. Tonight I made the actual screw for the wagon vise. Used the threader, and now cutting it to length










And then putting the groove in it for the garter plate










And cutting the end square










And cutting a square hole in a 2" piece of maple dowel I got from Mauricio for the hub










Glued and pegged the screw threads and hub together










And test fit it with the wagon block. Fits perfect










That's all I've got for now. I'm all caught up again 

Thanks for checking it out


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Leg stretchers, Tool well frame, Top glued, and Wagon vise made*
> 
> Was looking back and realized I am *way* behind in the blog vs actual progress…
> 
> ...


Lookin good Mos. The wood threads are sweet. I love how dedicated to the hand tools your are.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Leg stretchers, Tool well frame, Top glued, and Wagon vise made*
> 
> Was looking back and realized I am *way* behind in the blog vs actual progress…
> 
> ...


Thanks 

Some of it isn't so much by choice lol I live in an apartment, so the only time I use power tools (other than cordless drills) is when I drive to my parents' garage, about 35 minutes away. That and I can't really have much that I can't carry up and down the stairs, or in and out of the patio door in the summer… lol


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Leg stretchers, Tool well frame, Top glued, and Wagon vise made*
> 
> Was looking back and realized I am *way* behind in the blog vs actual progress…
> 
> ...


Hooray, hand tools. Lots of skill and dedication on display here.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Leg stretchers, Tool well frame, Top glued, and Wagon vise made*
> 
> Was looking back and realized I am *way* behind in the blog vs actual progress…
> 
> ...


Fantastic work Mos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Leg stretchers, Tool well frame, Top glued, and Wagon vise made*
> 
> Was looking back and realized I am *way* behind in the blog vs actual progress…
> 
> ...


Thanks Brian and Waho. It's not perfect, but it'll work. I hope lol. If not, I can always remove the wagon block and make a new one lol


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Leg stretchers, Tool well frame, Top glued, and Wagon vise made*
> 
> Was looking back and realized I am *way* behind in the blog vs actual progress…
> 
> ...


Chris, thanks for the update. Keeping a blog up to date is a chore in and of itself.

What is it about the wagon block that you do not like?


----------



## HanselCJ (Feb 11, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Leg stretchers, Tool well frame, Top glued, and Wagon vise made*
> 
> Was looking back and realized I am *way* behind in the blog vs actual progress…
> 
> ...


Always amazed by work done with hand tools. Keep up the good work.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Leg stretchers, Tool well frame, Top glued, and Wagon vise made*
> 
> Was looking back and realized I am *way* behind in the blog vs actual progress…
> 
> ...


Showing some great craftsmanship here.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Leg stretchers, Tool well frame, Top glued, and Wagon vise made*
> 
> Was looking back and realized I am *way* behind in the blog vs actual progress…
> 
> ...


Thanks guys 

Scotty, I'm ok with the block for now. If I lower the back side of the endcap it works better. When I tapped the threads in the block I don't think I got it perfectly straight, so it wants to wobble a little. If I lower the back of the endcap, then it binds less, so I'm going to test out whether or not that's feasible, seeing where it puts the back of the tool well. It's also about 1/16" below the surface of the bench but I'm not bothered by that as much, especially since I haven't flattened the top yet.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Leg stretchers, Tool well frame, Top glued, and Wagon vise made*
> 
> Was looking back and realized I am *way* behind in the blog vs actual progress…
> 
> ...


good job


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Leg stretchers, Tool well frame, Top glued, and Wagon vise made*
> 
> Was looking back and realized I am *way* behind in the blog vs actual progress…
> 
> ...


Awesomeness!!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Leg stretchers, Tool well frame, Top glued, and Wagon vise made*
> 
> Was looking back and realized I am *way* behind in the blog vs actual progress…
> 
> ...


Sweet work, Mos! Very inspiring…

Love your dovetailed end caps and tool well wall! Much, much nicer than my solution! 

AND, you are building this awesome bench in an apartment…up three flights of stairs? Wow! Keep it up, bud!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *Leg stretchers, Tool well frame, Top glued, and Wagon vise made*
> 
> Was looking back and realized I am *way* behind in the blog vs actual progress…
> 
> ...


Great progress Mos, you've been holding out on us man. Hey be careful those pegs don't break off after repeated insertion and removal. Happened to me once, I had to drill it out with a ¼ bit.

I love your creative mounting of the post drill. That thing is so sweet.

Cutting the end of the screw square might have been a little overkill but it looks cool. Aint no way that's going to slip.

The wagon vise looks so cool with it all made out of wood!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *Leg stretchers, Tool well frame, Top glued, and Wagon vise made*
> 
> Was looking back and realized I am *way* behind in the blog vs actual progress…
> 
> ...


Hey Mos, what about if instead of moving he end cap down, you just shave some wood off the bottom surfaces of the wagon block? You can always glue on a little more to the top surfaces?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Leg stretchers, Tool well frame, Top glued, and Wagon vise made*
> 
> Was looking back and realized I am *way* behind in the blog vs actual progress…
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

Yeah Terry, hauling it to my parent's place to work on isn't the most fun task… that slab ain't light (but it's a *LOT* lighter than that freakin' post drill…)

Mauricio, I've only removed the pegs once since I put them in, and that was to do the front stretcher. I don't intend to remove them again until I glue them together. They aren't so tight that they're hard to pound through. Nothing is draw-bored, so there's not a whole lot of pressure on them.

I could add a little piece on the top of the wagon (above the threads) but then I'd also have to drill out fill, and re-drill for the aluminum slider block on the other side, which sits in a groove. That would be more of a pain.

I may also try just using some files on the bottom side of the hole in the endcap. I have to see where I need to be at for the tool well to be in the right plane, and go from there.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Leg stretchers, Tool well frame, Top glued, and Wagon vise made*
> 
> Was looking back and realized I am *way* behind in the blog vs actual progress…
> 
> ...


Also, Mauricio, in regards to the squared off screw… I thought about just leaving it round, and trying to drill a hole in the hub, but then I came to the realization, that I know I'd have a hard time with drilling a perfectly perpendicular hole in the hub, so I thought, I'll just make it square, so I can tweak 'em if I have to. Which I had to lol


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *Leg stretchers, Tool well frame, Top glued, and Wagon vise made*
> 
> Was looking back and realized I am *way* behind in the blog vs actual progress…
> 
> ...


Oh I see what your saying. I didnt realize you were going to use an aluminum guide. Ah, redrilling those holes would be that bad if you needed to. I usually dont even wait long for the glue to dry when I do that. Much easier than planing the top down flush with the end cap. But yeah filling he hole for the screw a little wider would be the easiest route.

Wow so I just realized that the screw will not be moving in and out with the block. That means the garter will be taking all the force of the screw. Are you planing on using a steel or brass garter with screws and nuts to resist all that force?


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *Leg stretchers, Tool well frame, Top glued, and Wagon vise made*
> 
> Was looking back and realized I am *way* behind in the blog vs actual progress…
> 
> ...


Just saw your square hole comment. I see what your saying, makes sense.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Leg stretchers, Tool well frame, Top glued, and Wagon vise made*
> 
> Was looking back and realized I am *way* behind in the blog vs actual progress…
> 
> ...


the garter plate is going to be 1/4" thick, so I'm debating doing some experimenting with some 1/4" red oak. See how much force it can take with out breaking, and then make 2 of them so I always have a spare just in case.

yeah, I can "sneak up" on perpendicular with square a lot easier than I can with round lol


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Leg stretchers, Tool well frame, Top glued, and Wagon vise made*
> 
> Was looking back and realized I am *way* behind in the blog vs actual progress…
> 
> ...


Fantastic work Mos!

As always, you are inspiring.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Leg stretchers, Tool well frame, Top glued, and Wagon vise made*
> 
> Was looking back and realized I am *way* behind in the blog vs actual progress…
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony, your kind comments are always appreciated


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*Wagon Vise completed, endcaps bolted on, and top flattened.*

Relatively quick turn around. This weekend was a busy one.

First thing I worked on after getting the screw and hub assembled for the wagon vise, was getting the endcaps drilled and bolted on the bench

1/2" bolts, counterbored into the endcaps









with a nut and washer on the underside.









Single 4" bolt on the wagon vise end due to width restrictions, and and double bolt on the leg vise end. Double bolt because I couldn't get the 4 1/2" bolt back too far due to the leg tenon being there, so I ended up using a 3" bolt on the back. I decided on this because I didn't like the pivot point being so far forward when I'm going to be having a tool well hanging off of it.










With that done, I decided I'd flatten the top a little bit. Jack, Jointer, and Smoother (using my #5 1/2)




























With that done, I turned my attention back to the wagon vise. I had drilled the hole for the handle, and was going to wait until I could use my powered miter saw to cut the hub to length. Somewhere along the line I decided "What the heck, let's go for it". So I decided to give it a shot by hand first. I think it actually went better than I was expecting. I'm glad I did 



















Then I made the garter plate for it. I made it out of 1/2" oak. I used a 2 1/8" forstner bit about 1/4" deep to come up around the hub a bit, and a 1 1/4" to go the rest of the way through. Then I cut it in half with my handsaw. Drilled, and countersunk, and chamfered the edges.



















I drilled 2 of the dog holes last night, which means the wagon is now functional 





































Tonight I drilled the rest of the dog holes. They're all 4" apart, and there's 5" of travel with the wagon vise.










I also took a video of the wagon vise in operation. I was actually relatively surprised at how well it worked. Most of the noise is the handle rattling in the hub.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Wagon Vise completed, endcaps bolted on, and top flattened.*
> 
> Relatively quick turn around. This weekend was a busy one.
> 
> ...


I like it. Well done.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *Wagon Vise completed, endcaps bolted on, and top flattened.*
> 
> Relatively quick turn around. This weekend was a busy one.
> 
> ...


Sweet. The wagon vise works great man! Well done. Do you plan to glue the DT or leave it dry?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Wagon Vise completed, endcaps bolted on, and top flattened.*
> 
> Relatively quick turn around. This weekend was a busy one.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don.

Thanks Mauricio. I plan to leave it dry. I also don't plan to fill the gap from the groove for the wagon block either. I can take the garter plate off, remove the screw, and take the endcaps/tool well off, for really easy transportation if I want. I can also replace the wagon block should I need to that way as well.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Wagon Vise completed, endcaps bolted on, and top flattened.*
> 
> Relatively quick turn around. This weekend was a busy one.
> 
> ...


You should have flipped you threading block over so you got reverse threads. 

Really nice work bench. Should have done that when i was in the apartment.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Wagon Vise completed, endcaps bolted on, and top flattened.*
> 
> Relatively quick turn around. This weekend was a busy one.
> 
> ...


that wouldn't really have worked… the cutter is on one side of the threader, so going backwards would require threads so it could go on the metal threads before it got to the cutter, thus defeating the purpose of the cutter lol. I could have threaded all the way through, and then put the hub on the other end, but I figured I'd be ok with it as is.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Wagon Vise completed, endcaps bolted on, and top flattened.*
> 
> Relatively quick turn around. This weekend was a busy one.
> 
> ...


Looking good Mos. The scale/size looks good. You have to be getting pretty excited about the upgrade by now.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Wagon Vise completed, endcaps bolted on, and top flattened.*
> 
> Relatively quick turn around. This weekend was a busy one.
> 
> ...


Looks great, Mos. Where are you going to brand "Work-mate" on this one, front or top?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Wagon Vise completed, endcaps bolted on, and top flattened.*
> 
> Relatively quick turn around. This weekend was a busy one.
> 
> ...


Shane, I am indeed getting quite excited about it.

Thanks JayT, but I'm highly doubtful on that one


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Wagon Vise completed, endcaps bolted on, and top flattened.*
> 
> Relatively quick turn around. This weekend was a busy one.
> 
> ...


Coming right along; this is fun to watch and super cool you have a functioning wagon vise now. The garter looks great.

What is this, a gate latch?









You are going to have a wonderful bench Mos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Wagon Vise completed, endcaps bolted on, and top flattened.*
> 
> Relatively quick turn around. This weekend was a busy one.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Tony.

It's a barrel bolt. 









The tenons are a decent fit, but the barrel bolt holds it so it doesn't slide out. I did it that way so I could still remove it so I can take it apart to move. I also won't be gluing or pegging the top down at all, for the same reason.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Wagon Vise completed, endcaps bolted on, and top flattened.*
> 
> Relatively quick turn around. This weekend was a busy one.
> 
> ...


Got it. Thank ya sir.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Wagon Vise completed, endcaps bolted on, and top flattened.*
> 
> Relatively quick turn around. This weekend was a busy one.
> 
> ...


Nice job Mos, nearly there now.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*Tool Well and Leg Vise*

I've made some progress since the last blog entry, so I suppose I should probably update things here…

I've cut some pine up to make the bottom of my tool well. I may rabbet the ends in the future so they sit just a hair lower, but for now they do the job fine. Didn't take many pictures of progress here, as it was just cutting up a couple pine boards and laying them in the groove and on the shelf.




























The main part of of this blog post is the leg vise. I guess I might as well just jump right in with pictures

Some how I managed to not take any pictures of the work in progress with my camera… so all I've got are some phone pictures, unfortunately. And not very many.

Basically, I ripped it to width, cut it to length, and roughly cut it to shape with my circular saw. Then I planed it flat, and planed the shape to be what I wanted.


















Yup, horrible at taking pictures sometimes.

Oh well, we continue.

I'm starting to realize how poorly documented this part of the build is…

I made another 1.5" wooden screw, and fellow LJ Mauricio was kind enough to send me an excess 3.5" hub, and also drilled a 1.5" hole in the end. I used it for my leg vise. I think he was right, 3.5" looks much better on the leg vise than 2" would have.

Anywho, I *do* have good picture coverage of this part. Here I'm working on making the garter plate for the leg vise out of a piece of 3/4" walnut









I drilled a 1" hole with a forstner bit about 3/8" deep. Enough so I could easily get the forstner bit started again with out having to use the spur in the middle. Because I then used a 3.5" hole saw, centering the pilot bit on the cone that the forstner bit spur left. I drilled down about 1/4" (I think it ended up being 3/16, or even 3/8" deep in the end, but oh well)

That established the outside edge, and then I drilled the rest of the way through the 1" hole.

Then it was time to chisel out some of the excess waste

A quick test fit with the hub









A #71 to level out the bottom









And there we have it









Now it's time to cut it off of the rest of the piece of walnut



























And cut it in half so I can get it around the screw









And there she is (And yes, the screw placement was intentional based on the grain patterns of the chop. I also cut the chop to size with that as the intended result)


















Then, it was time to drill out the back leg, so the leg vise screw could pass through it, so as to not limit my leg vise to a capacity of 5" 


















Then drilled a hole at the bottom of the leg for the parallel guide









And made another screw (threaded dowel, I suppose) for the parallel guide. I drilled a 1.5" deep hole in the 2" thick vise chop, and then tapped it so I could thread the parallel guide screw in place, and still remove it if I have to.

And here's the parallel guide screw, and the walnut nut









And with that, it was time to give it a test


















Also made a 1" oak handle for it. Continuing the theme of "alternating" oak and maple (wagon vise was maple end cap, oak garter plate, maple hub, oak handle. Leg vise is oak chop, maple hub, oak handle)









It does actually close all the way even with the 3/4" thick nut still on it. So that makes me happy, in that I shouldn't have to ever remove it in use, I don't think.









Out of curiosity, this is about as wide open as it'll go with the current parallel guide screw









That'll probably be plenty 


















Thanks for checkin' it out  This will probably be the last blog of the main bench build. I will hopefully be able to find a time to get some finish on it, but that will have to wait until a time I can do it somewhere other than in my apartment.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Tool Well and Leg Vise*
> 
> I've made some progress since the last blog entry, so I suppose I should probably update things here…
> 
> ...


Top shelf workmanship Mos, a definite favorite.

Thanks for posting the process of your fine bench.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *Tool Well and Leg Vise*
> 
> I've made some progress since the last blog entry, so I suppose I should probably update things here…
> 
> ...


Wow it looks awesome Mos! I told you it would close all the way!  The two screws really look so cool man. I like how the hub sits inside the garter. And the chop shape is pretty cool. Great looking bench bro!

How easily does the nut move? Is it easy to move with your foot?

12.5" of capacity is very nice, you think you wont use it but if you have it you'll find uses for it. I know I have.

Bravo man, good show!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Mosquito said:


> *Tool Well and Leg Vise*
> 
> I've made some progress since the last blog entry, so I suppose I should probably update things here…
> 
> ...


Freakin' Awesome Mos!


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Tool Well and Leg Vise*
> 
> I've made some progress since the last blog entry, so I suppose I should probably update things here…
> 
> ...


Fantastic…So , you turn the walnut nut to open the lower part of the chop ?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Tool Well and Leg Vise*
> 
> I've made some progress since the last blog entry, so I suppose I should probably update things here…
> 
> ...


Thanks *Waho*. Posting here is part of what keeps me going sometimes 

-

Thanks *Mauricio*. I did end up enlarging the hole in the chop to 1 5/8" from the 1 1/2" it was originally. It compensated for the wobble in the hub a little bit that way, and prevented it from slightly binding.

It is pretty easy to move except in 2 spots, but it's easy to move in the 3-4" closest to the cop, so it shouldn't be an issue. I can move it with my foot, but I may have to make a new one, slightly larger. This one is a little small for foot operation, I think. Maybe if I get used to it it'll be ok.

I pushed the workmate to its limits, so I will do my best to do that to the bench too. 12.5" capacity shall be utilized at some point I'm sure lol

-

Thanks *Eric* 

-

Thanks *Widdle*. The walnut nut (that is surprisingly awkward to type) takes the place of having a traditional parallel guide and pin. Instead of having the pin, I have the nut which hits the leg and prevents the bottom of the vise from closing instead of clamping the work piece


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Tool Well and Leg Vise*
> 
> I've made some progress since the last blog entry, so I suppose I should probably update things here…
> 
> ...


Very stylin by the way…


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Tool Well and Leg Vise*
> 
> I've made some progress since the last blog entry, so I suppose I should probably update things here…
> 
> ...


Wow! Your leg vise opens so far, you could almost get another workbench in it.

Great work Mos.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Tool Well and Leg Vise*
> 
> I've made some progress since the last blog entry, so I suppose I should probably update things here…
> 
> ...


Sweet. A wood nut and a crooked leg? It doesn't get better than that!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Tool Well and Leg Vise*
> 
> I've made some progress since the last blog entry, so I suppose I should probably update things here…
> 
> ...


Sweet bench there, outstanding work. I know it is very satisfying to get one of these finished, it is a major process. Your work will really improve once you start using it.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Tool Well and Leg Vise*
> 
> I've made some progress since the last blog entry, so I suppose I should probably update things here…
> 
> ...


Excellent build, Mos! From the wooden screws to the splayed legs, I love it all…

This tool should last the rest of your life, and make every project a lil easier. Congrats!

Thanks for the photos and inspiration, too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Tool Well and Leg Vise*
> 
> I've made some progress since the last blog entry, so I suppose I should probably update things here…
> 
> ...


*Andy* Thanks, that made me take a picture this morning… 









Thanks everyone. I do hope that I can get some better work done, or if nothing else, just make the work a little easier and quicker. Looking forward to using this sucker


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Tool Well and Leg Vise*
> 
> I've made some progress since the last blog entry, so I suppose I should probably update things here…
> 
> ...


Brilliant!!!


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Tool Well and Leg Vise*
> 
> I've made some progress since the last blog entry, so I suppose I should probably update things here…
> 
> ...


You're definitely earning yourself a place in the Hall of Hand Tool Badasses. What you can pull off in such a small work area is inspiring.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Tool Well and Leg Vise*
> 
> I've made some progress since the last blog entry, so I suppose I should probably update things here…
> 
> ...


My wife and I lived in a small apartment when we first got married, and bought an unfinished, you-assemble table with four chairs from Target. I spread out a tarp and cardboard on the floor of the spare bedroom and did assy, glue-up, sanding and finishing in there. It was a royal pain, and doesn't get me to near the experience Mos has pulling off the projects he does with that bench (first the workmate, now the workbench).

There is serious woodworking bad-ass-ness eminating from the Twin Cities these days… Congrats, Mos. Well done.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Tool Well and Leg Vise*
> 
> I've made some progress since the last blog entry, so I suppose I should probably update things here…
> 
> ...


Thanks Brian 

Thanks Smitty. I tell you what though… I've contemplated more than once buying some scrap linoleum flooring to lay down instead of the canvas tarp. To say sweeping up on that is a pain would be a bit of an understatement…

Maintenance will be in my apartment on Monday to do furnace/air conditioner inspections and change air filters (which means I should put the one they put on it back on… lol I buy my own, better ones for it). Debating if I should hide some of the woodworking stuff, or just say screw it and see what they say lol


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Tool Well and Leg Vise*
> 
> I've made some progress since the last blog entry, so I suppose I should probably update things here…
> 
> ...


Bravo Mos, you did an outstanding job. It came out beautifully.

Thank you for sharing the build with us; it is always a blast to see your work.

I am happy for you man. Congratulations.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Tool Well and Leg Vise*
> 
> I've made some progress since the last blog entry, so I suppose I should probably update things here…
> 
> ...


Mos, excellet work! Just do a read over the lease and make sure there's nothing in it that says no WW.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Tool Well and Leg Vise*
> 
> I've made some progress since the last blog entry, so I suppose I should probably update things here…
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony and Brandon.

The lease says nothing to disallow woodworking, so I left most of it out. Like the bench. I did make sure I swept up and cleaned off the canvas tarp, and then removed the duct tape that's holding it in place. Don't need them to see that I've been taping to the carpet lol Other than that, we'll see, I guess…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Tool Well and Leg Vise*
> 
> I've made some progress since the last blog entry, so I suppose I should probably update things here…
> 
> ...


I love to see the old 71 in action.
She is beautifully built.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Tool Well and Leg Vise*
> 
> I've made some progress since the last blog entry, so I suppose I should probably update things here…
> 
> ...


Really looks nice.


----------



## onoitsmatt (Mar 7, 2015)

Mosquito said:


> *Tool Well and Leg Vise*
> 
> I've made some progress since the last blog entry, so I suppose I should probably update things here…
> 
> ...


Hey Mos, I know this is old news, but when I start thinking about building a small bench with a 4.5"x12"x48" slab I have, I always come visit this blog.

Just curious how the bench is holding up? Anything you'd do different? Vises working ok? Do you use the wagon vise much or mostly the leg vise?

Where did you get the wood tap/die for the vises?

Thanks!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Tool Well and Leg Vise*
> 
> I've made some progress since the last blog entry, so I suppose I should probably update things here…
> 
> ...


Awesome man, that's why I like to share 

So far the bench has been holding up pretty well. There's certain things that you have to work around, like the fact that for most affordable woods, 12"x48" slab just isn't that heavy, all things considered, so the bench just lacks mass. Not a bad thing, since I've moved this out of a 3rd floor apartment (no elevator), and from one house to another by myself, but it does mean that sometimes it will want to move during certain planing tasks, mainly. But, there are ways around that. Leather and/or drawer liner under the legs, and adding weight to the bottom stretchers/shelf (I've only done the leather/drawer liner with mine so far).

I've been quite happy with the bench, and I can't really think of anything I'd do differently. Knowing the limitations of a small bench, and setting realistic expectations is key. It's not 8' long, so planing 8' long boards is tougher (though not impossible, I've done it). I know many have strong opinions against a tool well, but for me it has been great. I like being able to have tools at hand with out worrying about knocking them off the bench. If I were making it again, I would definitely do the same thing, with the 12" slab and tool well. There have been very times (almost surprisingly) that I've wished my bench had a wider top. But I've always gotten over that with a piece of plywood.

The 2 vises work great for me, and what I do. I've made a bench top Moxon/twin screw vise to fill in the gaps between the leg vise and tail vise (like dovetailing or other joinery, primarily). I do a lot of surface planing or using combination planes, so the wagon vise has been great. I'm glad I set it close to the front (Mine's about 2" from the front edge), and I wouldn't change that. I'd say it's probably a split of around 60% leg vise, 40% wagon vise, excluding the moxon vise.

As for the taps one of the only places that had them at the time was Highland Woodworking, but I believe there are a lot more places, and Woodcraft may even carry them if you have one near by (I've seen them at my local Woodcraft, but not sure on the sizes they go up to in store). There are also other options now too, like Beall tools, and a few different labels on the same kit that I had now too. Or if you really want to spend some money, I've heard these are pretty dang good https://www.fine-tools.com/gewind.html

This is the kit I've got, in the 1-1/2" size http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/manualwoodthreader1-126tpi.aspx


----------



## onoitsmatt (Mar 7, 2015)

Mosquito said:


> *Tool Well and Leg Vise*
> 
> I've made some progress since the last blog entry, so I suppose I should probably update things here…
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Mos. I built a crap bench that's 4' long using just scrap with the intent of having it be the bench I build so I can build a bench. I know you used the workmate to build yours. I think your approach was better as building the bench was a pain without having a bench!

A buddy of mine gave me these two beams a few years ago. Both about 4.5"x12". One was about 7' long the other about 4' long. I finally got tired of the 7' long one taking up space in my garage, so I threw it out, which was tough, but it was really knotty and had a lot of nails in it, so I figured its usable surface was limited and could very well have damaged some tools prepping it (both beams were covered in paint). I originally planned to use the 4' beam to build my bench for building a bench, then use the 7' one as "the bench" top. But I had some difficulties in execution on that shorter beam, so gave up and made the bench out of scrap. Now that it's 115 degrees outside here in Phx, I'm thinking about throwing together an outdoor bench and thought wooden screws for the vises would hold up better in the elements than steel/iron since the wood won't rust. But maybe I'm kidding myself. 

Thanks again for the update. Glad you are enjoying the bench. My 4' scrap bench moves a bit when really planing hard. My bottom shelf is covered in planes which provides a little heft, but as you mentioned, when you're really going at it, it'll scoot a bit and has even tipped up a few times.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Tool Well and Leg Vise*
> 
> I've made some progress since the last blog entry, so I suppose I should probably update things here…
> 
> ...


You have done a beautiful job on this workbench.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

